# ARCTIC LIQUID FREEZER II 240 VS 280 AIO



## gasolin (Jan 19, 2020)

ARCTIC LIQUID FREEZER II 240 VS 280 AIO

I couldn't find any reviews from the same place where they use the same pc to get some temps to compare

Have any found a site where i can compare these to aio's ? (ryzen 3600)


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 19, 2020)

I'd always go 280mm if it's in your budget. Even if temps are similar the 280mm should be quieter.

Seems like a pretty amazing cooler and very good value you really can't go wrong with either on a 3600.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 19, 2020)

140mm fans just sound different.


----------



## gasolin (Jan 19, 2020)

Prices in denmark where i live are very low but the 240 is just with in my price limited and allows me to to use it the top of my fractal design core 2300 not just in the front.

I wanted an  Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 240 again since i know the pump is min 99% inaudible,quiet,silent, it's the most affordable 240 mm aio, despite that i had luck lowering the pump speed so much it was min 99% inaudible,silent,quiet



cucker tarlson said:


> 140mm fans just sound different.




Haven't watched any comaprison of the 2 fans if there is a review or video about them.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 19, 2020)

gasolin said:


> Prices in denmark where i live are very low but the 240 is just with in my price limited and allows me to to use it the top of my fractal design core 2300 not just in the front.
> 
> i wanted an  Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 240 again since i know the pump is min 99% inaudible,quiet,silent, it's the most affordable 240 mm aio, despite that i had luck lowering the pump speed so much it was min 99% inaudible,silent,quiet



At worst it should perform similar to the corsair h100i pro XT  The big difference will be noise vs the 280mm.
That being said on a 3600 you can probably run the fans at 800-1000rpm and still be pretty cool.

The Arctic 240mm has a 11mm thicker radiator so it should actually perform slightly better.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 19, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> At worst it should perform similar to the corsair h100i pro XT  The big difference will be noise vs the 280mm.
> That being said on a 3600 you can probably run the fans at 800-1000rpm and still be pretty cool.
> 
> View attachment 142627


those are pretty uselss unless you test noise output
x62 is the best out of those by far


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 19, 2020)

cucker tarlson said:


> those are pretty uselss unless you test noise output
> x62 is the best out of those by far








The arctic seem to perform similar to similar sized NZXT coolers Unlike EVGA AIO that tend to sound like jet engines to get their cooling performance.


----------



## gasolin (Jan 19, 2020)

The 240 is better https://www.kitguru.net/components/...id-freezer-ii-all-in-one-cpu-cooler-review/5/






In high load the 280 beats the Coarair H115 RGB Platinum









						Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 AIO Cooler Review: Unique, Affordable Performance
					

System builders with an aversion to RGB lighting who seek a liquid cooler with distinct attitude should put Arctic’s Liquid Freezer II 280 cooler on their short list.




					www.tomshardware.com
				





Just not shure how big the difference is, there is som who wants the ryzen 3600x over the 3600 even when the difference is small

Just don't have any reviews of both with the same pc and ambient temps.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Jan 19, 2020)

LF2 is amazing for the price






2 year warranty is pretty laughable for a clc though.
the whole 100/115 lineup has 5,nzxt has 6


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 19, 2020)

gasolin said:


> The 240 is better https://www.kitguru.net/components/...id-freezer-ii-all-in-one-cpu-cooler-review/5/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This Graph is delta T over ambient not the same methodology to the guru3d one. They also don't state what the ambient temp was during testing so it is impossible to compare to the guru3d results as well as using a different program to bench them.

Delta T subtracts the ambient C from the Temp results to get a value. So assuming they tested in a 20-22C room which is pretty common that result is actually 77.3-79.3c which is still pretty damn good.


----------



## gasolin (Jan 19, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> This Graph is delta T over ambient not the same methodology to the guru3d one. They also don't state what the ambient temp was during testing so it is impossible to compare to the guru3d results as well as using a different program to bench them.
> 
> Delta T subtracts the ambient C from the Temp results to get a value. So assuming they tested in a 20-22C room which is pretty common that result is actually 77.3-79.3c which is still pretty damn good.



That's why i aske about reviews that are comparable.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Jan 19, 2020)

gasolin said:


> That's why i aske about reviews that are comparable.




The 280mm will outperform the 240mm in identical test setups with the majority of the improvement coming from a lower noise level. Like I said before though both these coolers handle a 9900k no problem and given you're going to stick it on an R5 3600 it will not matter which one you buy and you should just go with whatever one fits in your budget. Keep in mind almost all cooler reviews are done on an open test bench at 20-23C ambient so depending on your local ambient and case airflow the results could be 3-7C higher.

if you primarily use your pc for gaming both coolers are pretty overkill and even a 60usd noctua nh-u12s will suffice no problem.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 19, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> The 280mm will outperform the 240mm in identical test setups with the majority of the improvement coming from a lower noise level. Like I said before though both these coolers handle a 9900k no problem and given you're going to stick it on an R5 3600 it will not matter which one you buy and you should just go with whatever one fits in your budget. Keep in mind almost all cooler reviews are done on an open test bench at 20-23C ambient so depending on your local ambient and case airflow the results could be 3-7C higher.
> 
> if you primarily use your pc for gaming both coolers are pretty overkill and even a 60usd noctua nh-u12s will suffice no problem.


Yeah, 9900K at static 4.9~5.0GHz is about 200+Watt chip and the humble R5 3600 draws max power of 88W (auto boost settings).
Those AIOs will keep 3600 nice, cool and boosty. I also have H110i 280mm close enough or equal to H115, no case, liquid metal TIM, ambient 22C and the CPU stays below 60C for a typical all core clock load like CB-R20.


----------



## gasolin (Jan 19, 2020)

I have a decent cpucooler with 2 fans.

My reason for wanting an aio again is that it takes a bit longer for temps to be high enought to be 75c (my mb sets fan speed to 100% at 75c, i might need a low noise adapter not to exceed something like 1200 rpm)  because al of the water has to be heated up another thing is that it also have lower team at idle and low usage, just giving my cpu something like 1.350 volt and what ever i can handle i have to try, at 4.2 and 1.400 it get 74c or more when gaming, in the sommer max temsp rais as mucha a the outside raise if 10c hotter in my living room i get  a 10c high max temp.  (keep my noise level low).

I did have Cooler Master MasterLiquid Lite 240 in a define r6, i had to have a little more airflow for my gpu so i bought the air cooler i have now, i later bought a core 2300 case so i could have a fan in the side for my gpu and the did make a big diffrence even when it's only running at 300-400 rpm, it had lower and more stable temps

Update i get 83c in prime 95 small fft 1.352 voltage i did have to raise cpu and soc LLC to 3

Do you think 240mm is enough ?  My 2 cpu fans are running at 800 rpm and is extremly silent,quiet new fans at 1200 might give more cooling but temsp still goes up fast since there isn't any water to be heated up before temps goes up to something like 70-75c


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 19, 2020)

You have manual OC that R5 3600?


----------



## gasolin (Jan 19, 2020)

yes but i have to do it all again

1.33125 ish volt and 4.1 ghz vcore only changes a little

When i got bot back to auto it got down to under 1.100 volt but stay at 1.352 volt doing prime 95 small fft

I doin't understand whty it doesn't go down in vcore when i chnge vcore and ghz to a fixed value (power savings  are activated or else it wouldn't go down in vcore when i use  aut for both cpu (ghz) and vcore).

I know not every cpu is the same but all ryzen 3700x can do 4.05 ghz at 1.237 volt, i don't get nowheer near that






						Historical Binning Statistics
					

Historical binning statistics from Silicon Lottery




					siliconlottery.com


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 19, 2020)

I don't know why you're bothering with an AIO for an r5 - 3600...

Literally any high end air cooler will be overkill already and you don't have to worry about any AIO issues (of which there can be many). Plus the AIO you're looking at has a laughable warranty, as has been mentioned before. 

Realistically your CPU will never draw more than 150w - Grab a Dark Rock Pro4 or a Noctua U12A and be done with it - high end air uses better quality fans that are quieter than low end water.


----------



## gasolin (Jan 19, 2020)

no no i don't need another air cooler, i have one.

I want to have an aio again


----------



## dgianstefani (Jan 19, 2020)

OK, don't let logic and reason get in the way of what you want. Not sure why you're asking us for help?


----------



## gasolin (Jan 19, 2020)

I want to know how much the difference is between the 2 aio, it's really hard to find reviews with comparable results since not many review both coolers.

Price difference is not that big but i still want to know how big the difference is


----------

